# Schecter Banshee Elite 2015 Proto



## Zado (Oct 23, 2014)

Since not many are probably aware of this beauty coming out in 2015,then preview:




























ActuallyI remember the links of the second model leading to a quite different looking guitar,but got somehow replaced with this one.Not bad anyway

EDIT: looks like the other one was sold,and now there's this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schecter-...l-/251689278953?pt=Guitar&hash=item3a99d99de9


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 23, 2014)

Motherfvcker...


----------



## Zado (Oct 23, 2014)

Honestly,the previous amber finished was cooler,but I can't find any good pics of it on the web...just googled and found someof them,but quite small and low res...too bad really

EDIT: best pic I've found


----------



## venrar (Oct 23, 2014)

Have to say, I have never once been interested in any schecter guitars before now. But damn if I don't finally want to buy one.


----------



## vilk (Oct 23, 2014)

ok those are good looking guitars. And I'm normally not about schecter.


----------



## gunch (Oct 23, 2014)

Man they're really pulling out all the stops


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 23, 2014)

that Amber Natural is turning me on.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 23, 2014)

So much win, Schecter is


----------



## Decon87 (Oct 23, 2014)

Finally a thru neck that isn't Mahogany! So happy I waited to get my next 7 string. I was going to jump for a KM-7 but I wanted something that had a more natural look to it (I have too many black guitars). That heel on the trans black one is insane.

Anyone know around when these are supposed to be released? I hope they come with a more unfinished/matte style neck.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 23, 2014)

Never in a million years would I think Schecter would cause me GAS pains, but I was already impressed with the Banshee before, but now... Ughh. 
More maple please.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Oct 23, 2014)

Maple fretboard, flamed/quilted top and THAT HEEL? I need this in my life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2014)

Schecter, this is your chance. 

You can redeem yourself. 

Release this in purple or purple sunburst. 

You will become the greatest entity on this forum. 

Otherwise, face the wrath of the 5 of us forum members.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 24, 2014)

As if my gas for the KM6/7 / Hellraiser Hybrid / Blackjack SLS / Normal Banshee wasn't enough... That black one is really calling to me.


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2014)

It's like Schecter finally received the key to open up my bank account and purchase one of their newer guitars....

It's like an RGT/C1 combo made in my brain and then launched into reality.


Seriously if I can get one of these for less than a used one of these (once I track one down at the same time I'm ready to buy for once :/ ) I would gladly try it out.




Haven't had Schecter gas in awhile


----------



## oneblackened (Oct 24, 2014)

So, that black one, with a floyd...

PLEASE.


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd buy either of the hardtail models on sight unplayed that's how nice they look. Will seriously be considering one especially since I've been trying to get some variety in my stable lately too instead of the Ibanez binge I was on for a few years.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Oct 24, 2014)

They released a purple banshee already but it's only available with active pickups. Probably the only reason I didn't jump on one. Can't stand soapbar routes as the soapbar pickups all look hideous IMO. The other fact is they had alder bodies. I'd have preferred mahogany or ash myself. These look great, supreme GAS.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 24, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Edika (Oct 24, 2014)

I hate Schecter for making it exponentially more difficult for me not to give them my money...


----------



## the.godfather (Oct 24, 2014)

That first trans-black looking one with the fixed hipshot bridge has my name all over it. Swamp ash body too by the looks, with natural back/sides. One of those may well be in my future.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 24, 2014)

The world needs more maple fretboards! Damn does that black flame top and maple board look delicious!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 24, 2014)

The amber finish is great, I just wish the pickups didn't have covers on them.


----------



## Zado (Oct 24, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA









Only one I've found with proper size!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 24, 2014)

I wonder if these will come with Stainless Steel frets?


----------



## Zado (Oct 24, 2014)

The black one is,the production one maybe,maybe not


----------



## LX_T (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, I don't know if every Banshee comes out with SS frets, but I know, that this feature will be defenely included in the 2015 Banshee line.

Can't wait to get one of these in the seven version! Maybe neck-thru too? Would be awesome! 

The only thing I "hate" about the Banshees: No toggle. But maybe......


----------



## ToneLab (Oct 25, 2014)

Need.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 25, 2014)

Holy shit. I've never really liked Schecter, but I'm reconsidering that now. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 25, 2014)

I could really see these solving my, and possibly many others, Ibanez RGT GAS


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 25, 2014)

I fleetingly mistook the amber one with the Floyd in the OP for a Caparison when I first saw it. Gorgeous.


----------



## albertc (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope they add the banshee to the USA lineup. A highend version of this would be the only guitars I need. One with the floyd and then one hipshot


----------



## JustMac (Oct 26, 2014)

Jake said:


> It's like Schecter finally received the key to open up my bank account and purchase one of their newer guitars....
> //i35.photobucket.com/albums/d180/Guitarguy365/Ibanez/DSC_0007.jpg[/IMG]
> Haven't had Schecter gas in awhile


F*ck me. That's unbelievably nice. Wish the RGT came back for good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2014)

JustMac said:


> F*ck me. That's unbelievably nice. Wish the RGT came back for good.



It is back. 

Just under a different brand.


----------



## Black43 (Oct 26, 2014)

Not gonna lie, this made me regret buying the Premium...


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm getting a Blackmachine vibe from the amount of natural wood on the back... that or it's a Mayones vibe.


----------



## The Scenic View (Oct 27, 2014)

I so hope that trans-yellow is offered in a 7/8 string. Stoked for Schecter in 2015!


----------



## emroth (Oct 27, 2014)

sorta has a Suhr Modern look which is very ironic if you know the backstory of Schecter


----------



## ToneLab (Oct 27, 2014)

emroth said:


> sorta has a Suhr Modern look which is very ironic if you know the backstory of Schecter



I'll bite on that.....do tell...


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2014)

ToneLab said:


> I'll bite on that.....do tell...


Think he might be mixing up Suhr and Anderson. Tom Anderson worked at Schecter before starting his own company. John Suhr worked for Fender I believe.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 27, 2014)

Please, somebody help me

The Ibanez fandom in me is waning in favor of this new schecter 

Once a price is announced and if the necks are anything near the wizard necks that might decide my fate. Maybe someone can answer the latter question for me? I really don't know too much about anything schecter other than the last one I owned 4 years ago was something akin to holding a baseball bat 

EDIT: I clicked the ebay link I somehow missed.. Yeah, I might be in trouble, ESPECIALLY because of the included pickups.. How the hell


----------



## Zado (Oct 28, 2014)

XeoFLCL said:


> Please, somebody help me
> 
> The Ibanez fandom in me is waning in favor of this new schecter
> 
> ...



Schecter necks nowadays are nothing like the past ones,very nicely shaped and slim,you can count on that


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Oct 28, 2014)

It's a toss up between the Banshee and.............

Guitars : Solo-6 Cheech and Chong


----------



## Zado (Oct 28, 2014)

You better wait for the new catalog,there are tons of very promising new stuff incoming


----------



## albertc (Oct 28, 2014)

is that a semihollow 12 string tempest? Sweet jesus. Also I hope that natural one is a solo-6 ii


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 28, 2014)

The natural one under the tempest might be an Avenger. The second might be a solo ii


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh look... I just saw Schecter on my radar again...


----------



## Promit (Oct 28, 2014)

Interesting, so they're moving to thru-neck instead of set-neck? And what's with the Dimarzio style hex-pole pickups?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 28, 2014)

Promit said:


> Interesting, so they're moving to thru-neck instead of set-neck? And what's with the Dimarzio style hex-pole pickups?



They've always had neck through. The Hellraiser Extreme and Dan Donnegan sig come to mind. And I don't think they're moving away from set neck, just releasing this to appeal to the RGT fans. 

Also, those are Schecter pickups. They have a new pickup model with hex polepieces.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 28, 2014)

TauSigmaNova said:


> The natural one under the tempest might be an Avenger. The second might be a solo ii



Don't be sayin' shit like that. Now if it isn't I'm just gonna be all kinds of disappointed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Zado (Nov 3, 2014)

Life is marvellous.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2014)

REALLY hope that's how the final version looks. 

Would be like the RGT rising through the ashes... and ending up in Schecter HQ.


----------



## Zado (Nov 3, 2014)

One can stop having Jcraft wet dreams with this one incoming


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2014)

I knew it... That guitar does look nice too, though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> REALLY hope that's how the final version looks.
> 
> Would be like the RGT rising through the ashes... and ending up in Schecter HQ.



Did they really sell that poorly with Ibanez? I always wondered why there wreren't more of them then they randomly come out with that Iron Label one.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2014)

Needs less knobs and switches 

Volume knob only master race lmao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2014)

If you didn't have those switches, the sustainiac would be pretty useless.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2014)

Oops didn't even notice that guy in the neck, carry on Schecter 

Still keeping my eye on these guys and weighing the RG652 against one


----------



## Zado (Nov 3, 2014)

If the EU price will be under 1300-1400&#8364; this is gonna be damn interesting.I've got very few hopes for that though


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Jesus Jesus Jesus Jesus Jesus Jesus


----------



## Zado (Nov 6, 2014)

they are teasing...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Zado (Nov 15, 2014)

Some other nice protos here
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...els-leaks-less-abalone-more-hipshots-109.html


----------



## ToneLab (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn Schecter is on it


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 17, 2014)

The amber one with the Floyd?



















 Interesting though, it's all swamp ash, you can see the faux binding is just taped off ash and the top is a super thin veneer. Not that it's necessarily a bad thing, just interesting that they didn't put a plain maple cap under the figured veneer. I've seen some Japanese Schecter stuff that was like that, all ash with the binding just taped off and left clear.  I dig that one a lot though, the inlays look cool too!


----------



## Zado (Nov 17, 2014)

Another interestin proto


----------



## GRIZ (Nov 17, 2014)

love the one with the maple board and offset dots!


----------



## JustMac (Nov 21, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Did they really sell that poorly with Ibanez? I always wondered why there wreren't more of them then they randomly come out with that Iron Label one.



That's nuts if true, the RGT is just so right. I think Schecter should do a maple fretboard on it though, blonde on blonde!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Nov 21, 2014)

Not sure if this is old news, but...

Schecter PROTOTYPES


----------



## electriceye (Nov 21, 2014)

I have to admit it....that's the nicest Schecter I've ever seen. I DO love the Loomis models. But these are even nicer!


----------



## JustMac (Nov 21, 2014)

electriceye said:


> I have to admit it....that's the nicest Schecter I've ever seen. I DO love the Loomis models. But these are even nicer!


Which one?


----------



## guitarfan85 (Nov 22, 2014)

I too have never cared for schecter until now. WOW I need that how much will it cost ?


----------



## Zado (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Deep Blue (Nov 26, 2014)

^ That with all black hardware 

I have a 2009 C-1 FR with the dark chrome hardware and anywhere my hand comes in contact with eventually turns to regular chrome. Quality may have increased since then though.


----------

